# breeding royal pythons



## sting1929 (Nov 18, 2013)

i have a male fire royal that is 1 year old and how old will he have to be for breeding a pet shop i go to to get food says 2 year old is old enough to breed and some websites say you need more than one male and what can u use to breed them in will a big enough tub be ok and how much do they have to weigh some websites say 500g for male and about 1200g for female any help please?


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

It's more about weight than age around the 500-600g mark, and your better off introducing the male to the females RUB or viv and you don't need two males if you haven't got a lot of females


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

Also don't get information from a pet shop your better off getting information off this forum there are loads of breeders on here


----------



## sting1929 (Nov 18, 2013)

ive got a male and im looking for a female so if i only have one male will it be easier to breed with one male and one female


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

Yes that's absolutely fine you can have two males and breed them with that one female and she may take them two males sperm but I would just just breed her too one male say you got a female enchi for e.g and bred her too your male fire she would produce enchi
Fires
Enchi fires 
Normals 

Have a look on world of ball pythons and see what you like on there at least then you can get a female you like the look of and see what she would produce if paired with your fire
What's the weight of your fire and do you have anything in mind what you would like for a female


----------



## sting1929 (Nov 18, 2013)

last time i weighed him he was 500g


----------



## sting1929 (Nov 18, 2013)

And I wait her want a female fire or a female pastal


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

He may be able to breed now, nice if you fet a female fire you could produce black eyed leaucistics(super fire)


----------



## sting1929 (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm tryin to find one but I do t think you can get one cheap


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

No a female fire will set you back at least £600+


----------



## Ryanbrown89 (Aug 10, 2013)

If you have a look on classified spudders has one for £600


----------



## sting1929 (Nov 18, 2013)

How much is an enchi or pastal


----------



## k1eren (Dec 24, 2010)

breeding weight look £400-500+ for female


----------



## sting1929 (Nov 18, 2013)

Ok thanks


----------

